# Laidback Luke, David Guetta



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Ime of to see the above on sunday, going to be huge!

Anyone else going and does anybody have any good mixes to get me and my mates warmed up


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

"Love is Gone" David Guetta

quite impressive for an oldgit eh?

truth is, not my cuppa tea but picked up Mr.Guetta last year from the airport and took him to the bosses house to DJ his party. Had to listen to this track so many times in the car at full blast, it has grown on me a bit.

Enjoy your rave and get down in the groove or whatever it is your'e supposed to do:thumb:


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

haha cheers we'll be getting messy

woah thats pretty cool that guetta did a private party for your boss,

Youve had a superstar DJ in the Merc :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

patonbmw said:


> Youve had a superstar DJ in the Merc :thumb:


Didn't have a clue who he was when I picked him up, it was only when I told my son that I realised he's a bit famous in the world of the DJ


----------

